# What kind of pipe is this?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

In England 90% of houses have the plumbing in the lofts. Quite a few of them also have over 50-100 gallon cistern tanks in the lofts also. They sure are fun trying to replace through a 2ftx2ft hole.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Quite a few of them also have over 50-100 gallon cistern tanks in the lofts also.


And it's my understanding that they rely on only the weight of the water for pressure at the faucets. That would seem mighty anemic to us.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> It's going to an outdoor hose bib, easier than running through the wall I guess. I'm glad it is in the attic so I can access it, it's broke a few times is why the heat trace is installed.


Well, yeah. It's in an unconditioned space. Bad place for it.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> In England 90% of houses have the plumbing in the lofts. Quite a few of them also have over 50-100 gallon cistern tanks in the lofts also. They sure are fun trying to replace through a 2ftx2ft hole.


They have those in Los Angeles too, except they have dead Canadian ladies in them. http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/20/us/california-water-tank-death/index.html


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

steex said:


> They have those in Los Angeles too, except they have dead Canadian ladies in them. http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/20/us/california-water-tank-death/index.html


That's why I don't drink water...:whistling


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Some disagree :blink:


Kitec and Zurn class action suits come to mind. Both of which were primarily driven by issues with the fittings and water chemistry. If you are in an area with aggressive water, consider using the plastic fittings over the brass ones.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

You can read the name aquapex on the tubing to be sure its Uphonor.

You can buy a hand operated 1/2" expansion tool if you don't like the price of the Milwaukee M12.

I think its a bad idea to put a water line in unconditioned space.

The water line didn't break. Pex will expand when frozen and then return to normal shape when thawed out.

Thousands of homes are being plumbed with Uphonor and I am not aware of any lawsuits for failing fittings or pex.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Marven said:


> You can read the name aquapex on the tubing to be sure its Uphonor.
> 
> You can buy a hand operated 1/2" expansion tool if you don't like the price of the Milwaukee M12.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the water line has broke a few times. There is a combination of Uphonor, PVC, and copper all in one pipe. I'm not the one that did it, I just went in to clean up the mess after plumbers had been in there trying to fix the problem. I think the idea of one of the plumbers was that Uphonor won't break when frozen. But when you attach it to a copper pipe the copper will break, and in a worse spot, closer to where it protrudes into the wall. He didn't think that through.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Thanks, the water line has broke a few times. There is a combination of Uphonor, PVC, and copper all in one pipe. I'm not the one that did it, I just went in to clean up the mess after plumbers had been in there trying to fix the problem. I think the idea of one of the plumbers was that Uphonor won't break when frozen. But when you attach it to a copper pipe the copper will break, and in a worse spot, closer to where it protrudes into the wall. He didn't think that through.


That's great logic....

Problem pipe freezes

Solution replace with a pipe that won't break when frozen


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> Kitec and Zurn class action suits come to mind. Both of which were primarily driven by issues with the fittings and water chemistry. If you are in an area with aggressive water, consider using the plastic fittings over the brass ones.


Off the top of my head, it was de-zincification of cheaper white brass. Sometimes there would be wholesale erosion of the fitting. In other situation the fitting would become completely closed by the replacement of Zn by CaCO*3 or ZnCO*3


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> In England 90% of houses have the plumbing in the lofts. Quite a few of them also have over 50-100 gallon cistern tanks in the lofts also. They sure are fun trying to replace through a 2ftx2ft hole.


Lots of plumbing in the attics of San Francisco Victorians.


----------

